# 1977 Bmw 530i E12



## Krisbmwe12 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hey fellow BMW owners I own a 1977 BMW E12 530i with a no start issue. Car turns over and has spark but no fuel. I check the fuse and it's still good but when I checked under the car at the pump at 2sec no power but at crank I get about 3-4 volts. Is my pump bad or my combinatin relay?


----------

